
SEC Charges Theranos CEO Elizabeth Holmes with Fraud - felipemnoa
https://www.wsj.com/articles/sec-charges-theranos-and-founder-elizabeth-holmes-with-fraud-1521045648
======
minimaxir
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16585892](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16585892)

